# Is it okay to let two neutered dogs, male and female, mate?



## frogs (Apr 8, 2010)

A friend of mine has a neutered male pug, and is about to foster a neutered female pug from an animal rescue. Is it okay to let the two of them mate, assuming the female isn't distressed by it? I've never had male and female dogs at the same time, so I don't know anything about it. What should she do?


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

They wont mate. dogs dont mate like humans for pleasure. they do it for instinct. if she cant go in to heat, she will not flag him, thus no matting.


----------



## frogs (Apr 8, 2010)

Really? I wasn't aware of that. I've had my male dog try to mount another male dog, so I assumed a male would mount and try to mate with a female too. That's great.


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

Well seeing as they're both neutured/ spayed I don't see why they would mate in the first place. Dogs "mate" when the female is in heat, and since she is spayed, the male shouldn't want to mate with her, any other humping behavior usually falls under the catergory of "dominance, excitment, ect" things like that. I wouldn't even worry about it happening, I have a male and three females, male is neutered, females are too. No mating going on here.


----------



## dakotajo (Jan 29, 2009)

hmmm I don't know, my neighbours fixed male does mount my fixed female when they play etc.... but I sure notice humping behaviour when I see it


----------



## Meshkenet (Oct 2, 2009)

There is nothing sexual about dogs mounting each other during play, it is a "dominance" behaviour. The mounting dog is exercing his/her authority on the other dog. Most dogs will do that. It has nothing to do with mating. I discourage it with mine, simply because it bothers some dog owners when we go in public.


----------



## keely'smomma (Aug 4, 2008)

^^^ That right there is what i was gooing to say ..lol


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Once upon a time i had a intact bitch and i occasionally ended up with her in a tie with her neutered buddy and it didnt do any harm...but she wasnt fixed...he was...thats the only way it would work besides both of them being intact...which is bad because it makes puppies.


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

My neutered male used to try humping my spayed female all the time...but there was no mateing. He would do it when she was ignoring him and he wanted to play, or when she was playing with the cat and he wanted to play too...she even tried to hump him once or twice. I think I mentioned this before but many times I turned around to see my female dog stradling licking the cat (Maggie was obsessed with Max) and Harley would come up behind and try humping her to get her to play with him instead...it was the most disturbing animal sight  LOL


----------



## Rabidglitch (Sep 22, 2012)

To tankstar: I'm pretty sure this is incorrect. Humans aren't really special. They mate because of the instinct, but instilled into that is the pleasure. dogs feel pain and I am pretty sure that when they mate they feel pleasure. There is a species of monkey known for being extremely sexual in any manner.. I think the species might be called bonobo or something.. also, if something has to flag a male dog before he will mate, why are male dogs frequently seen trying to "mate" with objects, other animals, and sometimes humans? There have also been cases of dogs wanting to mate after they have been fixed.. I'm just saying.. I'm not trying to be rude or anything.


----------



## Loki Love (May 23, 2010)

Rabidglitch said:


> also, if something has to flag a male dog before he will mate, why are male dogs frequently seen trying to "mate" with objects, other animals, and sometimes humans? There have also been cases of dogs wanting to mate after they have been fixed.. I'm just saying.. I'm not trying to be rude or anything.


This is a crazy old thread you commented on, but what the heck, I'll play ball. There is a difference between mating and humping. Humping occurs for various reasons, mating only being one of the reasons. Here's a good article about it : http://www.michaelbaugh.com/2011/11/06/the-truth-about-humping/


----------



## TorachiKatashi (Sep 29, 2010)

Rabidglitch said:


> To tankstar: I'm pretty sure this is incorrect. Humans aren't really special. They mate because of the instinct, but instilled into that is the pleasure. dogs feel pain and I am pretty sure that when they mate they feel pleasure. There is a species of monkey known for being extremely sexual in any manner.. I think the species might be called bonobo or something.. also, if something has to flag a male dog before he will mate, why are male dogs frequently seen trying to "mate" with objects, other animals, and sometimes humans? There have also been cases of dogs wanting to mate after they have been fixed.. I'm just saying.. I'm not trying to be rude or anything.


They didn't say the male won't try, they said the female won't allow it.

Edit: Haha! I didn't even notice the super-necro thread.

I'm starting to think there needs to be a test to be allowed to use the internet.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Wow what a lot of bologna! Of course they may still try to mate. I've seen many spayed and neutered dogs mate. I've seen neutered dogs try to mate with cats even. They may or may not, it will just depend on the dogs.

Mating is fun for dogs. Female dogs even have a clitoris, so yes they feel pleasure.

The hormones may be reduced in altered dogs but they can still get overly excited or aroused and end up mating.


----------



## MafiaPrincess (Jul 1, 2009)

I know it's super old, but hey I'll play. Smudge is neutered. Sure did tie with an intact girl 3 months ago. Kaiden is an intact boy, bred a few girls on purpose over the years, some years ago he mounted and tied briefly with another boy.

Doesn't take a flagging girl necessarily to play that game.


----------

